# Site Maintainence in Progress



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2003)

Over the next few days, I'll be doing some site maintainence. 

This is to prepare the site for the major overhaul scheduled for later this month or early January.

You may notice some things 'go missing'.  If you do, please post here and let me know.

I just bought the new forum software and we're working on figuring out all the new bit in there. The new forum software has a ton of great features, and we're looking forward to rolling it out, and letting y'all see the new toys.   This was made possible by our members helping raise the money possible to do this major upgrade.

Thank you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2003)

Quick Update, work continues on the upgrade.  Lots of new stuff, plus a new look for the non-forum sections.

A few of the new features:

- The long delayed video library is going live. We still need more content so please send in your clips and/or links to them.

- The MartialTalk Network is being rolled out.  What is that?  

- Tighter intergration with the Magazines Event list.

- Upgrades to the Schools Directory software are ongoing and should be complete by the end of January.

- a few more "Surprises". 

The rollout will take place on New Years!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2003)

Just a note, sometime in the next 24 hours I'll be doing some major modifications.  There may be a few hiccups as I renovate, however the forums shouldn't be effected. (Its all the non-forum areas I'm working on this time through)

Thank you!

Look for several major announcements starting later tonite. 

:asian:


----------

